# Instagram?



## Achae3030 (Aug 25, 2013)

Is anyone on this site posting photos on instagram?

Im not a total new guy, this is just a new user name.



You can follow me if you want. I actaully don't care. I just want feedback on this aquascape. More so than the photo.


----------



## ElviaRogers (Jan 3, 2014)

Well Instagram is indeed a great platform for sharing photos. I have been using it for quite a long time. Anyway nice tank you got out there. Great pic. You mind sharing some more of you have..?


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

I use IG name's Jwillmon. I post lots of plant pics and my dogs, lots and lots of pittie pics.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

My IG name is Benjiliker. I post whatever I feel like; about 30% of my posts are of my tanks.


----------

